# Virgil Thomson - Symphony on a Hymn Tune



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? What are the best recordings?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The link you provided is "https://www.you*tube.com/watch?v=SGxRynHG0OA&t=996s" (save for the "*"). The "&t=996s" means that the video will start at the 996th second. If that's intended, never mind, but if not, what you have to do is to delete the "&t=996s" when you copy & paste the link here, so that the video starts from the beginning.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> The link you provided is "https://www.you*tube.com/watch?v=SGxRynHG0OA&t=996s" (save for the "*"). The "&t=996s" means that the video will start at the 996th second. If that's intended, never mind, but if not, what you have to do is to delete the "&t=996s" when you copy & paste the link here, so that the video starts from the beginning.


No, it was not intended. It's that youtube automatically adds the time in the link.

Does it work correctly now?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> No, it was not intended. It's that youtube automatically adds the time in the link.
> 
> Does it work correctly now?


Yep. Now it starts from the beginning.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

This symphony is a nice piece of Americana full of familiar tunes. Howard Hanson has a great version.


----------

